# humboldt old fams info



## storey (Aug 25, 2012)

I was just wondering has any body heard of Humboldt old family rednose coming out of north California? He's got a sight and it gives All the peds but thewriting is so small I can't read It on my phone. It does mention some of the dogs and he's got some heavy hitters. He's using different strains but all from old family. But this is the thing where I'm from we r cursed with backyarders so much every thing is a mess scattered and watered down any respected apbt breeders stopped breeding in the 90s simply because there wasn't anything good left to cross with. I'm sure there's a little bit for personal and maybe even some tight circles but there's certainly not any growth. Were stuck with a majority of dogs that honestly we can't tell you what they are. Its so bad some of the back yarders are having to make up blood lines because they don't even know any actual lines. Now I do ownone of these scatterbred pitties and she's my favorite thing in the world. She loves me even more. I wouldn't take nothing for her. Buy my bitch ain't doing what these dogs are doing. They showed a pitbull climb 13 -15 foot in a tree to fetch a stick. They're swimmingbwith seals. Is this every day stuff and am I just in the wrong place. Or is this Guy bringing it back? Let me know what you think.


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

storey said:


> I was just wondering has any body heard of Humboldt old family rednose coming out of north California? He's got a sight and it gives All the peds but thewriting is so small I can't read It on my phone. It does mention some of the dogs and he's got some heavy hitters. He's using different strains but all from old family. But this is the thing where I'm from we r cursed with backyarders so much every thing is a mess scattered and watered down any respected apbt breeders stopped breeding in the 90s simply because there wasn't anything good left to cross with. I'm sure there's a little bit for personal and maybe even some tight circles but there's certainly not any growth. Were stuck with a majority of dogs that honestly we can't tell you what they are. Its so bad some of the back yarders are having to make up blood lines because they don't even know any actual lines. Now I do ownone of these scatterbred pitties and she's my favorite thing in the world. She loves me even more. I wouldn't take nothing for her. Buy my bitch ain't doing what these dogs are doing. They showed a pitbull climb 13 -15 foot in a tree to fetch a stick. They're swimmingbwith seals. Is this every day stuff and am I just in the wrong place. Or is this Guy bringing it back? Let me know what you think.


Hello! Tim Sterbentz here from Humboldt. We are just keeping the real APBT alive for future generations. No more. No less. They are pure bred ADBA registered dogs. This breed is the best breed on Earth.

There are Bull Dogs that were tested back in the day to be as game as it gets. I feel that now more than ever, it is important for APBT breeders to use this stock. As far as Old Family Rednose, etc. They have some OFR back in the pedigree, however I have added all kinds of good blood that was not OFR (Snooty, Pedro, etc.). The true APBT is "color blind". Meaning not bred for color. That said, I am a sucker for the red nose.
Peace.
Tim


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

*REAL Old Family Red Nose Dogs*

Storey:

Many today breed the *Old Family Red Nose Strain* and have no clue to the true history of these dogs,
or of their *foundation* the *Old Family Reds*, a fighting breed imported from Ireland, and now extinct.
These Irish dogs were crossed with other fighting dogs already here in the states.
These red dogs were sought after, *NOT* for their color, but for their legendary gameness and pit skills.
Any who accuse the OFRN strain to be the result of color breeders lacks knowledge of these dogs, and their purpose.
Any who say, "it's just a color" when speaking of the nose, as if these dogs are not different ignores a deep history.
Names to be familiar here are Hemphill, Wallace, Lightner, Cole, De Cordova, Corcoran, Feeley, and Williams, to name a few.

For any American (pit) Bull Terrier to be Old Family Red Nose, it must meet certain standards.
In regards to color, the only acceptable colors are red and silver red, of various shades.
Brindle markings are acceptable, and the dog must be no more than 25% white. 
No dog may top 75 pounds. 
There must be *no black at all* and *no widow's peak dogs.*
Many dispute this but here is a fact: *no widows peak dog has ever been a champion!*
They started popping up in the Wilder dogs back in the 80's. 
The OFRN strain today is being preserved in its traditional form by the OFRN Registry. 
Anyone looking to learn of these dogs should view the OFRN Registry standards on their site.


----------

